# Frustrated owner. Peeing puppy.



## senior chef (Sep 21, 2021)

God, I am SO frustrated with my puppy.
He pees anywhere he chooses.  AND, almost never on a walk, or outside the front door.
I put down newspapers but he just rips them to shreds.
Major problem: He does NOT lift his leg so its nearly impossible to catch him in the act. He just stands there looking at me and it is not until he moves do I see that he has peed on my floor.
We just returned from a walk and he had plenty of opportunity to pee. Did he do so ? Nope ! He held it until we walked back into the apartment.

I have considered buying pee pads BUT I know he will just rip them to shreds and It'll be a big waste of money.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 21, 2021)

It takes patience to housetrain a puppy. This article is a good one. It will help you.

Train a Puppy


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

He's not old enough yet to lift his leg to pee. Patience please


----------



## oldpop (Sep 21, 2021)

A  dog kennel can help tremendously. I used to put a sheet of folded newspaper down inside the kennel as far as I could to one end. He eventually started peeing on the paper. Once he started using the paper to pee on I took a good sized piece of the soiled newspaper outside with him and dropped  it on the ground where I wanted him to pee. I made sure to let him see me do it. Then it was back in the kennel until the next scheduled trip outside. Leave the soiled paper at the site you chose for him to go. It will pile up but that is a good thing. It took a while but he figured it out. 

At first I took him out about every two hours. Except when I was sleeping. Even then I would take him out after six hours or less. At this point in his life he has no idea of what you want him to do. He wants you to show him. Dogs inherently want to please their masters. The trick is to convey to him what you want him to do in a way he can understand. They understand routine. I live in the woods so when I took him out to do his business I would pee where I wanted him to pee. No playing around when it is time for him to do his business. He needs to concentrate on the matter at hand. I also used the command Go Pee. IMO commands need to be words that do not sound anything alike or they get confused. I hope this helps.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 21, 2021)

A few things I have learned about puppies and young dogs is if the puppy is standing in front of you looking at you he wants something and it is most likely to go outside to pee or poop. Lots of puppies will not pee or poop by you when they are attached to a leash especially one arround the neck. The young dogs like to pee or poop by themselves and if you are there dont look directly at them. They will generally look at you when they do their business so look to the side and behind them so they know you are guarding them incase something comes up from behind and tries to get them. That behaviour is common between dogs and they will cover each others back. Puppies need to pee frequently an verry aproxaminate guide is if they are one month old they will need to pee eyery hour, two months two hours, three months three hours and 4-4 5-5 6-6 and so forth. They will need to pee and poop after they eat and drink and again about a hour after eating. I think it is good if puppies can stay with their mother untill they are six months old. The mother can thake care of them and show them dog behaviours and then the time is better for a person to be able to train a dog.


----------



## Lara (Sep 21, 2021)

This works...When you walk your puppy be sure to let him sniff around where other dogs have left their scent (just pee, not poop). Don't pull him away until he finishes sniffing...he will pee right away. It's disgusting but they are animals and it is natural for them.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 21, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> A few things I have learned about puppies and young dogs is if the puppy is standing in front of you looking at you he wants something and it is most likely to go outside to pee or poop. Lots of puppies will not pee or poop by you when they are attached to a leash especially one arround the neck. The young dogs like to pee or poop by themselves and if you are there dont look directly at them. They will generally look at you when they do their business so look to the side and behind them so they know you are guarding them incase something comes up from behind and tries to get them. That behaviour is common between dogs and they will cover each others back. Puppies need to pee frequently an verry aproxaminate guide is if they are one month old they will need to pee eyery hour, two months two hours, three months three hours and 4-4 5-5 6-6 and so forth. They will need to pee and poop after they eat and drink and again about a hour after eating. I think it is good if puppies can stay with their mother untill they are six months old. The mother can thake care of them and show them dog behaviours and then the time is better for a person to be able to train a dog.


Good point.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> A  dog kennel can help tremendously. I used to put a sheet of folded newspaper down inside the kennel as far as I could to one end. He eventually started peeing on the paper. Once he started using the paper to pee on I took a good sized piece of the soiled newspaper outside with him and dropped  it on the ground where I wanted him to pee. I made sure to let him see me do it. Then it was back in the kennel until the next scheduled trip outside. Leave the soiled paper at the site you chose for him to go. It will pile up but that is a good thing. It took a while but he figured it out. At first I took him out about every two hours. Except when I was sleeping. Even then I would take him out after six hours or less. At this point in his life he has no idea of what you want him to do. He wants you to show him. Dogs inherently want to please their masters. The trick is to convey to him what you want him to do in a way he can understand. They understand routine. I live in the woods so when I took him out to do his business I would pee where I wanted him to pee. No playing around when it is time for him to do his business. He needs to concentrate on the matter at hand. I also used the command Go Pee. IMO commands need to be words that do not sound anything alike or they get confused. I hope this helps.


Hi, Oldpop,
When you say "kennel" I assume you mean the kind and size of one that can be hand carried in one hand ? I bought one when I brought him home. I have used it a little bit BUT I felt guilty that he was too cooped up. that was when I came up with the idea of putting him on a 5 foot leash, and looping the other end over the top of full 5 gallon bottle and then placing it right at the front door. He then can move in and out of the house at will. So far,  he has not gotten the idea that he needs to do his business outside.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Hi, Oldpop,
> When you say "kennel" I assume you mean the kind and size of one that can be hand carried in one hand ? I bought one when I brought him home. I have used it a little bit BUT I felt guilty that he was too cooped up. that was when I came up with the idea of putting him on a 5 foot leash, and looping the other end over the top of full 5 gallon bottle and then placing it right at the front door. He then can move in and out of the house at will. So far,  he has not gotten the idea that he needs to do his business outside.


Nothing's written in stone.
Do what you think might work.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Hi, Oldpop,
> When you say "kennel" I assume you mean the kind and size of one that can be hand carried in one hand ? I bought one when I brought him home. I have used it a little bit BUT I felt guilty that he was too cooped up. that was when I came up with the idea of putting him on a 5 foot leash, and looping the other end over the top of full 5 gallon bottle and then placing it right at the front door. He then can move in and out of the house at will. So far,  he has not gotten the idea that he needs to do his business outside.


The size of the kennel/crate matters. Nothing wrong with trying different things. That is how I figured out what works for me. Trial and error.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> The size of the kennel/crate matters. Nothing wrong with trying different things. That is how I figured out what works for me. Trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly they need enough room to lay down and turn around and not be walking or laying where they potty.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Exactly they need enough room to lay down and turn around and not be walking or laying where they potty.


This is the kennel I bought.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Pam (Sep 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> He's not old enough yet to lift his leg to pee. Patience please


I look after my son's puppy during the week. He was about 5 or 6 months old before he first lifted his leg to do a wee.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> This is the kennel I bought.
> View attachment 185066


Nice, great for transportation. I would say that is to small for potty training though.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> This is the kennel I bought.
> View attachment 185066


Too small.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2021)

Pam said:


> I look after my son's puppy during the week. He was about 5 or 6 months old before he first lifted his leg to do a wee.


My Noah.......a male Sheltie.....almost 5 years old.....does not lift his leg to pee.
My Corgi......her " Royal Highness ".....Micki.....female.....almost 10 years......about half the time.....lifts her leg to pee. .
My wee girl Shaalee.....Bichon/shihtzu.....15 years.....pees like a regular girl.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 22, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> A few things I have learned about puppies and young dogs is if the puppy is standing in front of you looking at you he wants something and it is most likely to go outside to pee or poop. Lots of puppies will not pee or poop by you when they are attached to a leash especially one arround the neck. The young dogs like to pee or poop by themselves and if you are there dont look directly at them. They will generally look at you when they do their business so look to the side and behind them so they know you are guarding them incase something comes up from behind and tries to get them. That behaviour is common between dogs and they will cover each others back. Puppies need to pee frequently an verry aproxaminate guide is if they are one month old they will need to pee eyery hour, two months two hours, three months three hours and 4-4 5-5 6-6 and so forth. They will need to pee and poop after they eat and drink and again about a hour after eating. I think it is good if puppies can stay with their mother untill they are six months old. The mother can thake care of them and show them dog behaviours and then the time is better for a person to be able to train a dog.


Hi Lawrence,
Today while walking my puppy, he caused me to take a very, very hard spill.
I have been attempting to teach him to always walk on my left side. I keep the leash in my left hand and I try to  keep him there. But, today he decided it would be fun to wrap the leash around my feet. Quick as a flash, he got my feet tangled together. I hit the concrete like a ton of bricks. Bloody knees , blooy right hand and a smack on the head.
At age 75, this is not fun.


----------

